# 5HP Briggs and Stratton Carb linkage question



## josephm10 (Apr 16, 2007)

Hello Everyone,
I was having problems with my tiller's 5HP horizontal shaft B&S engine only running for a second after I pour gas in the top of the carburetor. I was aggravated with it and tore it apart on Sunday and did not take any pictures of the linkage on the carburetor. I am planning to get a rebuild kit today and clean it, but now I realize that I will never get the linkage all correct. 

The model is 137202 (I believe it is a "pulsa-jet" style carburetor). The carburetor sits on top of the gas tank. Would anyone happen to have an image or drawing of how the linkage is setup on this carburetor? 

Any information would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance, 
Joseph


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

linkage? well if you meant the throttle control for it then you need to look into the manual. and the carb gas thing, its not suckin up gasoline, which means the diaphrams bad, pickup tubes clogged, gum buildup, bad gas, or something else. good luck


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Here's a copy of the owners manual in a pdf file. Pictures of the carburator are on page 14. If you zoom in to 400% you can see the linkage pretty good. There are 3 pictures at different angles. This may help you.

http://www.briggsandstratton.com/om/pdfs/100/274784-Domestic.pdf


----------



## josephm10 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the replies. I ended up buying a "L-head" repair manual when I bought the gasket set yesterday. So, I got it back together last night. It is running fine now. I think the problem was the diaphram, the old one looked pretty stiff and stretched out. 

That tiller has had on-and-off problems with fuel starvation since I took it out of the box. Maybe now, I won't have any more problems with it.

Thanks again for the information.

Joseph


----------

